# Non-stick



## honorificman (Dec 26, 2002)

Ok, im looking for the best non-stick saute pan or fry pan. All i need to know is what comapany makes the best non-stick cookware. I m looking for someting that canbe used in a harsh enviroment , ex. 9member family , by that i mean metal forks being put to it and so on. Im not sure but i belive that couple of years ago i saw a fry pan that had a non-stick coating and you could put a knife to it and nothing would ahppen. Can somene please help me out here.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hi and welcome to Cheftalk!

Great question. I am very partial to the All-Clad LTD line.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Yes indeed, WELCOME!

And yes, I also prefer All-Clad. All of their lines (MasterChef, LTD, Stainless, and maybe Copper also) have non-stick sauté pans in various sizes. Personally, I go for the MC, because it's the least expensive, and I don't much care how the OUTSIDE looks. To me, the only reason to get the Stainless one would be if I had an induction cooker. Otherwise, any of them is just great! AllClad is extremely well-made, and most important DOES NOT WARP, which matters A LOT for sauté pans.

Look through the threads here, though, and you'll see discussions of various brands. Just as with knives, we each have out favorites.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've seen those pans at home shows. They have no retail outlets, just demo sales, more expensive from them directly. Hit the next home show in your area and you'll see them. They had two or three booths at our last show.

There is a new technology coming to market soon that will be very durable. http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/s...?threadid=7486


----------



## mikef (Dec 19, 2002)

We have a Sitram Cybernox skillet that's not as non-stick as Teflon, but is way more so than regular stainless. It has a special coating that basically can't be hurt by abrasion or high-heat. We've had ours for a couple of years now and we like it a lot. An added bonus with these pans is that they brown things much more nicely than teflon-type pans. We use ours for everything except stuff like omelettes, where we really want something slippery. They're fairly expensive (up there in the All-Clad range) and are available from a number of source. If you can go with something not quite as slippery as Teflon, than these are worth a look.

Mike


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I'm like the rest of the folks who replied here in that I too like the All Clad product. However, a 10" non stick saute pan can cost upwards of $120. _Wear Ever_ makes a good "every day" product for about $20. If I had 9 people in my house beating up my pans, I would go for the cheaper model and buy one a year if necessary rather than ruin one expensive pan. (I have both - the cheap one I let my mother-in-law use and I keep the good one for myself.)

Jock


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

honorificman,

I agree with those above about All-Clad. However, if you're on a budget, let us know, there are other makers out there like Berndes which have an excellent product.

You may find the the following thread informative as well...

Buying Cookware


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I bought the 10-piece set from All-Clad's Emerilware line and find it very satisfactory as non-stick cookware. I use the 10" pan every day to cook my egg whites for breakfast. The finish is as slippery now as it was when I first used it. Watch for sales and specials, and you can get a good deal. If you can't wait, rest assured this pan will last far longer than a lot of other stuff, making it a good buy in the long run.

By the way, honorificman, it's nice to meet you. Why not stop by the Welcome forum and introduce yourself?


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm just curious: how much are non-stick pans used in professional kitchens?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Welcome to Chef Talk!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I can only remember one place that used non-sticks -- and they were only used for Sunday brunch omelets. The rest of the time they were hidden away. And NEVER given to the dishwashers!!!


----------



## jonas1989 (14 d ago)

Yesterday i bought an All Clad 10” aluminum non-stick at TJMax. Great value.


----------



## Eating Out (8 d ago)

Madein...1000%. Never place in the dishwasher, do not use metal tools, clean using a soft brush and hot water. They last forever this way.


----------

